# Smooth DogFish



## Francesco (Mar 18, 2006)

Im thinking of getting one of these. Does any one know if they are hard to take care of and some requriments they need to live.

Please Reply ASAP 

Thanks


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

? The only smooth dogfish I know of are SW fish similar to sharks!


----------



## Francesco (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah thats what im talking about.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you'd need a tank the size of a public aquarium's, leave dogfish in the ocean


----------

